# Public perception of GSDs (sigh)...



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

So I'm walking Liesl this morning, off-leash w/ e collar, in our peaceful neighborhood. She's being great, obedient, happy. 

We approach a couple walking two beagles on leashes. They cross to the other side of the street when we see that we are approaching each other.

Their un-trained, dog-reactive little darlings start baying and jumping up at the end of their leashes. Dad has to plant his feet to hold back the two beagles. They are not being aggressive, just reactive. However, genius couple mis-interprets it as aggression toward Liesl and jokingly the wife says to her dogs "Oh, no, you don't want a piece of that!" Meanwhile, Liesl has obeyed my "leave it" and is heeling calmly while looking at them like she'd love to run over and play. They, however, are "calming" their dogs by cooing at them, thus encouraging this reactivity.

As we pass by, over all their dogs' baying and barking, I hear wife say "You don't want to tangle with that dog! That dog would _tear you up_!" They, of course, hadn't seen Liesl just 5 minutes earlier walking up to a big orange tabby cat and politely sniffing noses and jumping into play posture.

We were too far away for me to reply without making it seem to be a bigger deal than it was. I just thought it was unfortunate that owners of two dogs can be so ignorant both about how to raise their own dogs and so presumptuously ignorant about mine.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

that's part of owning a GSD. I try to just have my dog be a good representative of the breed and to educate those I feel are just misinformed. Just remember, you can't fix stupid


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs. 

I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted. 

It's the folks who know their dogs will react and don't make way (size making no difference) that makes me want to bop them on the heads.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll see your story about stupid people and raise you one 

My last house was on a quiet cul-de-sac and many of my neighbors were retired. It was very peaceful and I tried to make a point of getting to know everyone, particularly because my GSD was "scary looking" and I wanted everyone to meet him and know what a sweetheart he was. One lady I didn't spend much time with, because she always had her small dog with her. The dog was a snarly basketcase and I didn't trust it at all. 

My dog and I were out one day when the small dog came charging at my dog and my dog turned and ran back to our property. I was so proud of my dog for doing the right thing. But for the whole rest of my days there I had to listen to everyone recounting the story of how my dog was such a big coward. Umm...there's really only 2 endings I can think of. One is that my dog retreats. The other? A horrible ending for the small dog. It's always bugged me that they didn't see the bigger picture. People!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs.
> 
> I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted.
> 
> It's the folks who know their dogs will react and don't make way (size making no difference) that makes me want to bop them on the heads.


Even though I was reading Billsharp's perspective of the story, my head sided with this perspective. Totally agree Lilie!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I get that all of the time! The other day I was walking Bear and he was a little freaked out by a tumble weed coming at him. Now he is only 10 months old and has never seen this foreign thing coming at him before, so when it finally stopped rolling, he went to go exam it and he kept jumping back away from it (I think it was pricking his nose)
So this lady pulls up in her vehicle and witnesses this whole exchange with the tumble weed and she laughs and says "So much for GSD reputation" I wanted to say something like "What reputation would that be?" but instead I chalked it up to someone being clueless to GSD's.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Bear GSD, your story is making me laugh out loud!!! Too good for just the regular lol, I need to type it all out. The reason being, where I'm from I've only ever seen a tumble weed in cartoons. When we drove across the country and I saw one in real life, I made my BF pull the car over so I could look at it up close! Too funny!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Lilie said:


> See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs.
> 
> I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted.


Yep.

Be like walking your dog on a trail and seeing a horse, having your dog bark, and telling them that horse could knock your block off. It totally could.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Bear GSD, your story is making me laugh out loud!!! Too good for just the regular lol, I need to type it all out. The reason being, where I'm from I've only ever seen a tumble weed in cartoons. When we drove across the country and I saw one in real life, I made my BF pull the car over so I could look at it up close! Too funny!


:laugh: I too had never seen a tumble weed until I moved out here 4 years ago. When I first saw one I was like "oh they really do exist, lol"!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

same thing happened here, the old lady said to her dog (yorkie) not to come near mine because my GSD is vicious. LOL. i just said, "listen to mommy cupcake, or you'll become snack."


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My mom had one of those little yappers that would bark at big dogs. I was walking her one day when she lunged at a GSD. Honestly -- I was embarrassed.
. Everyone laughed, probably because it was a fact that the GSD could have had the little yipping fool as a light snack. I am sure those owners not only felt bad because of their dogs' behavior, but also nervous, lest yours respond in kind. They were probably thankful that your dog was well behaved. I know that at the time, I was very impressed that the GSD gave my mom's Peke a disgusted glance, and walked right by us.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

My favorite is when people actually pick up their toy-sized dogs and walk by, when they see me coming and my boy is all serious about training time.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

How would you prefer people to perceive you GSD? When someone comes to my door and Sib and I answer it, I want them to see her as a possible threat..She's not...but they don't need to know that...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I get these comments all the time...and they're true!

Small dog owners need to be very aware that our dogs could kill their dogs. It doesn't matter that I have a very well behaved and socialized dog, if for some reason the little dog nips the wrong place or pisses him off for some reason, there won't be much time to react. There also won't be a dog fight, it will just be a quick snap of the mouth and no more little dog.

Now...if people start insinuating that my dog bites, or that he is vicious without knowing him, that will get me angry.

Our dogs are more dangerous than most dogs, it doesn't matter how much training they've had. They can do a lot more damage. Why is this a bad thing?

If you were walking down the street and saw an NFL football player...wouldn't you avoid getting into confrontations with one of them?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Last weekend we took Lakota to the beach. We drive on the beach and normally set up behind my truck. The dogs usually will hang out in the truck, it's like tailgating. Anyway a truck pulls up and they have a little white maltese or something. Lakota is just sitting or laying by me watching and of course the little white dog starts barking at her. Of course all the comments come out "oh you don't want to mess with that dog" and such. Whatever. They walk down to the water and set up there (another reason why I like tailgating behind my truck). Later on the guy comes back with the dog and we started talking. Of course the little dog was still barking his head off. The guy comes closer and I really wanted to say "keep your nasty little dog away from my girl" but I didn't. As he's petting Lakota and telling his dog to stop being an idiot I asked how old his dog was he was 3yrs old I said Lakota is 2-1/2. I really would like to know what would have happened if it was my dog barking her head off like that, we'd be thrown off the beach.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The night before last I was in a CGC class with Gretta. [During this class AND the set of classes before this class, Gretta has NOT tried to eat another dog or person, nor did she try to bark or lunge or be a regular idiot toward any dog at any time. The terrier on the other hand has been taking on all comers.] During a break in the action, I went over to my chair to drop off my brush and long line.

Everyone else was in the ring so I wasn't being hyper-vigilent. Only his dog dropped a load out there and he came up and was walking by me as I was drinking and his dog was a little behind him, and his dog jumped up and clipped Gretta's back. I furiously said, "OH NO YOU DON'T!" and marched Gretta back out on the field away from his dog. I was ticked. He knew his dog was a little terrorist and he walked close enough to my puppy to bite her. 

I heard him ask his wife if I was yelling at his dog or mine. She told him I should have been barking at his. So he comes out onto the field, apologizes, and tells his dog that my dog could chew him up. I cooled down. Gretta was not hurt and she recovered immediately. I was really mad at myself for not protecting her, because I have been watching this dog for weeks now. 

And the guy and his wife need to have their dog there. I do too. They are working with this dog. So I tried to be understanding and not make a big thing about. They do need to know that their dog WILL bite. He is not just making a lot of noise. But the last thing I would want to happen is for them to stop showing up.

And yeah, my dog could EAT their dog, if she wanted too. I know what even a quickie bitch fight costs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would put a leash on the GSD - level the playing field , everyone on leash and controllable. You would be irrate if a loose dog slammed in to yours, intimidated her , caused her to run or start some doggy-war. If she were caught up in a situation you could drag her out of it .


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Normally I can tell by someone's demeanor if they're insulting our dogs, afraid of our dogs (both are rare) or just blurting something out without thinking. I try to take it all with a grain of salt because I've been guilty of blurting things out. 
One time a tiny little dog ran up to Annie just as we walked into the vets offcie and I said "Annie, that's not a snack!" Luckily the dogs owner laughed, but two other people in the waiting area looked horrified and held their dogs a little closer. (those dogs were small too) There was probably some long indepth discussion on the "tiny little dog" forum about the idiot GSD owner who thought it was funny that her dog wanted to eat the ball of fluff.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Lilie said:


> See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs.
> 
> I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted.
> 
> It's the folks who know their dogs will react and don't make way (size making no difference) that makes me want to bop them on the heads.


I agree. I was just thinking they moved across the street because of THEIR dogs not yours.....and isn't it just obvious that they wouldn't want to pick a fight with a GSD...being a dog so small???
GSD owners can be so sensitive.....bit of a chip on the old shoulder.....


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Depending on who sees who first, I think in our neighborhood, it is common courtesy for dog owners walking their dogs in the same direction to move across the street. I do it definitely. And others have done it for us. 

I've also told Smokey that the big rottie that comes around our neighborhood can kick his butt (sweetly, but out loud) with no ill intentions...it's probably not the truth. For all I know that rottie can be the sweetest, kindest dog around but from the looks of it, he is one lean, mean, fighting machine (I shouldn't judge so I'll shush)...

But I do agree that those two dogs probably needed training


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

You know, when I was looking into getting my GSD the publics perception of the breed never even crossed my mind. 

She is going to get some pretty extensive socialization and training though so hopefully she'll be another good ambassador for the breed!

Slightly off topic but I ran into someone at the pet store one day that was terrified of my Goldendoodle, I was like careful... he'll love you to DEATH.  But if someone reacts to your GSD they may just be afraid of big dogs or dogs in general and it may not be directly to do with the breed all of the time.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonder how many of us GSD owners would at least think about crossing the street or moving off the path if we were to come toward a person walking a BIG Pittie or maybe a GIANT Rottie?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Wonder how many of us GSD owners would at least think about crossing the street or moving off the path if we were to come toward a person walking a BIG Pittie or maybe a GIANT Rottie?


Yes. I DO!  We have a giant Rottie that lives somewhere in our neighborhood. I do not want to mess with that thing, especially since my two are not that well trained!

Kind of reminds me of a sad story. This is the extent of Smokey's dog aggressiveness. Please don't judge me for this for we are working on it. But my brother in law has a really sweet HUMONGO JUMBO rottie. Smokey tried to get into it with him and released his bowls a second later. We took both of them for a walk together to calm their nerves, and Smokey kept trying to pick a fight with him despite the scare he received earlier. That rottie just kept on taking it sweet thing:

Here's a picture if you don't believe me


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know what? I really don't care about other people's feelings when it comes to my dogs. Sorry. But if I see a dog with an owner that doesn't appear to be in good control, I will cross a street or move away from them. Because in the big picture, how sorry you feel about it after the fact, you are not the one putting carprofin and anti-biotics into my dogs. You are not the one trying to hold an ice pack on a dog that doesn't understand that it helps with swelling. You are not the one that will have to deal with it if my dog suddenly takes a dislike to other dogs because of a nasty experience. So, if your feelings are hurt because I crossed the street and got the heck out of your way, just smile and believe that I know I have a dog aggressive dog, and am moving it out of Harm's way. 

People get nervous and feel they have to say something. Who really cares if they think your dog can EAT their dog? In fact, I really WISH more people would have a healthy respect for my dogs. They will keep better track of theirs, and there won't be a problem.

No I don't let my dogs sniff and romp with stranger-dogs. They don't need to, if there is an accident someone is going to be out money and will have hard feelings, and you never know if someone is harboring some type of disease or fleas. My dogs just don't need to swap spit with every dog on the block or in class. And, since I show them, my dogs don't need to think it is play time whenever they see something with four legs. Nope. So I am not looking for that interaction, in fact, I avoid it. It isn't personal. It isn't anything. I haven't considered how you are feeling at all about it. I am focussing on my dog, keeping my dog safe, and making sure my dog doesn't do anything I will have to apologize for.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Wonder how many of us GSD owners would at least think about crossing the street or moving off the path if we were to come toward a person walking a BIG Pittie or maybe a GIANT Rottie?


I cross the street if I see a GSD coming my way if I have the dogs with me.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lilie said:


> See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs.
> 
> I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted.
> 
> It's the folks who know their dogs will react and don't make way (size making no difference) that makes me want to bop them on the heads.


Agree
also they may of thought your dog was totally off leash and not able to see the e-collar.

My father in law is still waiting on Frank to turn on us, he keeps saying they all do just a matter of time.

On another note when my son took our bc/lab mix Molly to 4-h we had to be careful and not let her practice heeling behind the toy poodle. Molly would drool so much my son had to carry a towel with him, it only happened when she was behind the toy poodle, and not the other dogs


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I create distance and distract Benny when I see another dog coming our way, no matter what breed or size if I see that the owner has little control and the dog is approaching in a way that Benny may see as threatening. He is really good about not reacting , but when dogs are freezing, staring or lunging and the owner is oblivious, I am not taking a chance. I move aside to lessen the chance of him reacting and protect him from another dog or a law suit. It is just part of being a responsible dog owner in my city


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I cross the street, plain and simple. You never know when little Fifi is going to go from nice to evil. Sadly, even if the other dog went after mine first, Finn would still get blamed as the aggressor.

Quick story about that. We were at the vet's office. During SAR training, Finn ran past a thorny bush and caught several branches across his face. He had a good gash on his nose that we couldn't get to stop bleeding. We took him to the local vet and we sat waiting. The waiting room was empty except for us when a man came in with a Golden. The man sat right next to us and the Golden began to paw at Finn. He was not having any of it and Finn moved away and under our feet. We stood up and moved away, but the man followed us because he wanted to "socialize" his dog. I asked the man to move away, that my boy was hurt and I didn't want him to react out of fear.

Next thing we know, the Golden lunged for Finn. I had enough and I nearly dragged my poor dog to the other side of the office while the owner of the Golden started yelling at the receptionist that my dog started it. Guess who's dog got to wear a muzzle for the duration of the vet visit? Yup. Mine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Wonder how many of us GSD owners would at least think about crossing the street or moving off the path if we were to come toward a person walking a BIG Pittie or maybe a GIANT Rottie?


I will cross the street if I see a bigger dog, especially if the person walking them is a younger kid or smaller person(if I feel that don't have or possibly won't have control of their dog). My dog does not react to smaller dogs, she ignores them from far away and plays with them if they approach her. She would do the same with a big dog, but I'm always afraid that she will get hurt because of how she plays. I'm not going to be stubborn about it if it looks like the dog approaching is showing signs of not liking my dog. Her safety comes first. But the key here is the dog showing signs of some kind of aggression. If my dog is sitting there minding her own business behaving and someone turns and walks the other way because she is a GSD, then I find that to be annoying, this happens with small dogs all the time.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Blanketback said:


> My dog and I were out one day when the small dog came charging at my dog and my dog turned and ran back to our property. I was so proud of my dog for doing the right thing. But for the whole rest of my days there I had to listen to everyone recounting the story of how my dog was such a big coward. Umm...there's really only 2 endings I can think of. One is that my dog retreats. The other? A horrible ending for the small dog. It's always bugged me that they didn't see the bigger picture. People!



Someone laughed at my dog for running away from an attack too.  This young guy had a bully breed dog of some kind and it was off leash and ran up to and tried to attack Niko, who pulled out of his collar and ran towards home. The young guy just laughed and said how his dog could kick a GSD's butt. Classy.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

billsharp said:


> So I'm walking Liesl this morning, off-leash w/ e collar, in our peaceful neighborhood. She's being great, obedient, happy.
> 
> We approach a couple walking two beagles on leashes. They cross to the other side of the street when we see that we are approaching each other.
> 
> ...


sigh!i get that almost everyday. a lots of kids and their 'adult' parents have even remarked= '' oh we don't want to mess with ur police dog!' waaaaat?:crazy: from wat angle do we look like a policewoman and her K9 officer? also do these'adults' really think there is a breed called police dogs?!! hehe! God only help the police if my'police dog':crazy: was actually a police dog!!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i tend to get either one extreme or the other. wolf is a gentle giant and LOVES people, especially kids. when i'm out walking him i get one of 2 things....if there's a family like mom, dad, and a kid or whatever the kid will point and go "MOM!!! LOOOOOK!!! he's soooo pretty!!! can i pet him PLEASE?!" and the mom will grab the kid, pull the kid into her leg so fast and practicaly run in the other direction. or i'll get people who run over, say "WOW what a BEAUTIFUL DOG!!!" and pet him, kiss him (YES kiss him), and talk to me about their dogs. i always feel bad when the kids get pulled away because wolf looks at me like "mom, why won't he pet me???."


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have people say this to little dogs around Frag frequently... even at the park where they're all off leash together and they KNOW he's not a threat.

I have come to realize it's usually because they know their dog isn't trained and they're logically trying to explain to the dog that it is poorly behaved and better straighten up or if they act up at my dog he *could* (and in their minds usually would be justified) hurting the little dog badly. It's just a thing dog people seem to do, talking to their dogs. I got offended the first handful of times it happened, then I realized they *usually* do not mean it offensively that I have an aggressive dog, but that I have a much larger dog that could hurt theirs if theirs continue to act dumb. Makes them look like they realize the situation and are trying to fix it I guess?

As far as people's actual perception of the breed... well half of the people I meet love shepherds, but want to squeeze and coddle them, the other half ask if Frag's a police dog... /facepalm I haven't met anyone not in a dog profession/sport yet to approach me and just let Frag sniff them before trying to initiate a full face grab.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

bellamia said:


> sigh!i get that almost everyday. a lots of kids and their 'adult' parents have even remarked= '' oh we don't want to mess with ur police dog!' waaaaat?:crazy: from wat angle do we look like a policewoman and her K9 officer? also do these'adults' really think there is a breed called police dogs?!! hehe! God only help the police if my'police dog':crazy: was actually a police dog!!


GSDs, especially short stock coated ones, are often perceived to be "police dogs." 

That means yours is perceived to have the same temperament and characteristics, and attack capabilities. 

I was told Hans looks like "Some sort of SWAT or police dog." 
My reply was, "He isn't one, but he has many relatives who are."
Come to think of it, every GSD has police dog relatives


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LissG said:


> i tend to get either one extreme or the other. wolf is a gentle giant and LOVES people, especially kids. when i'm out walking him i get one of 2 things....if there's a family like mom, dad, and a kid or whatever the kid will point and go "MOM!!! LOOOOOK!!! he's soooo pretty!!! can i pet him PLEASE?!" and the mom will grab the kid, pull the kid into her leg so fast and practicaly run in the other direction. or i'll get people who run over, say "WOW what a BEAUTIFUL DOG!!!" and pet him, kiss him (YES kiss him), and talk to me about their dogs. i always feel bad when the kids get pulled away because wolf looks at me like "mom, why won't he pet me???."


That is so sweet.

I think Hans is too friendly. This guy walks up and asks, "Is he friendly?" and Hans is already sitting nicely, looking up at him and wagging his tail. When when guy leans over, Hans proceeds to give him doggie kisses! 
This guy must have had really good energy, because my dog had never done that before. Guy laughs and says, "Yeah, I guess he is friendly..."
LOL!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs.
> 
> I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted.
> 
> It's the folks who know their dogs will react and don't make way (size making no difference) that makes me want to bop them on the heads.


 
I agree with you 100% but that is because I work at a vet clininc and hear people make those "that dog will tear you to pieces" comment too often..They dont mean much by it I think. Just that big dogs could if they wanted to, make a "quick meal" of a smaller dog


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> GSDs, especially short stock coated ones, are often perceived to be "police dogs."
> 
> That means yours is perceived to have the same temperament and characteristics, and attack capabilities.
> 
> ...


attack capabilities/!!!! the only thing she attacks is my sofa and that to , to stretch and sleep!:wild:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I prefer people leave me alone when they have their dogs. Mine are leash reactive to other dogs, so it's not fun. I also prefer everybody not know that my dogs are quite friendly... Keeps the immoral away.


----------



## PRS2012 (Sep 8, 2012)

jang said:


> How would you prefer people to perceive you GSD? When someone comes to my door and Sib and I answer it, I want them to see her as a possible threat..She's not...but they don't need to know that...


Exactly. My Sammi is the biggest baby but if someone comes to the door, whether is be a solicitor, UPS guy, or pizza delivery guy on the other side of the glass, she always gives them a vicious bark. If I let her out she would happily walk up to them looking to get petted and try to make friends.

But like you said, they don't need to know that. There are a few GSD's in our neighborhood and all males and Sammi's bark sounds way more intimidating than any of the males.

She's actually afraid of small children around the ages of 4-12. Maybe it's something about their hyperactivity that bothers her. But she avoids them every chance she gets.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I've heard it lots in just two months. It makes me sad when people are afraid of him sometimes, but I try not to let it get to me. The ones that annoy me are the ones who tell me over and over that he's a police dog and mean. The dog doesn't have a mean bone in his body. I've seen a man hide behind a bush with his dog when he saw us coming. People have refused to walk past him because "he'll bite their legs off." And today there was a man walking his dog unleashed at the on-leash park, (this dog normally roams all over the park alone and he's intact) and his dog came running over to us. The man quickly recalled his dog and took a leash out of pocket when he saw his dog charging a GSD. I'm thankful he had enough sense to leash him.

I've also had the same kind of thing happen with my 10 pound dog. Recently we were in the vet waiting room surrounded by huge dogs - a Great Pyrenees on one side and an unruly Mastiff on the other. My dog sat beside me and didn't make a peep, she walked past the big dogs and didn't pay any attention, and was very well-behaved the whole time we were there. When we were in line to pay, the owner of the Great Pyrenees was standing nearby and my dog wagged her tail at him and he said, "Oh, I won't pet you, I know you'll bite me!" Really, dude? I guess he's had bad experiences with little dogs but my dog had not shown one single bit of aggression, even when surrounded by dogs 10-15 times her size. And she's never bitten, snapped at, or barked at a human in her life. She rolls over for a belly rub to all strangers. I didn't say anything to him, though. He had already told me about how his dogs freaked out and wouldn't allow he and his wife to dance or hug and apparently he saw nothing wrong with this, so his opinion of my dog wasn't worth much to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If I don't know the person who is approaching with their dog,I will either cross the street or at least walk in the grass so that they can have the sidewalk. The breed or size of the dog doesn't matter to me. There's an older woman who has a little lab mix. She's really nice,but has the awful and potentially dangerous habit of letting her dog pull her to greet every dog she is passing.If the dog doesn't pull her,then she will take her dog over to meet the other person's dog.
I've had to stop her a few times when I had my DA foster Tova. She got her feelings hurt and doesn't even talk to me now. I would rather her have hurt feelings,than a dead dog.

A little further down is a woman is owns 3 Great Danes.She walks all three dogs on fully extended retractable leashes,and I've seen them drag her across the street to 'play' with other dogs that are being walked.

Anyway I guess the breed perception with GSD is no different from other breeds.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> Someone laughed at my dog for running away from an attack too.  This young guy had a bully breed dog of some kind and it was off leash and ran up to and tried to attack Niko, who pulled out of his collar and ran towards home. The young guy just laughed and said how his dog could kick a GSD's butt. Classy.


This has never made any sense to me and shows how ignorant some people are. All dogs have different jobs and origins, bully breeds were orginally used for baiting and fighting other animals / dogs for entertainment and gambling. This still happens with certain lines of pitt. GSDs were meant to be livestock guardians and law enforcement / military dogs. If i wanted a dog fighter I would probably get a high drive pitt from certain lines that shall not be named..(Huge liability and a recipie for disaster + illegal) If i wanted a dog for personal protection I would get a GSD or Mal. The two dont square, its funny how some people assume their out of control pitt will protect them because he is a pitt. 
Different dogs for different jobs.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We had Nita on the bench at our county fair for three days. The people that had GSDs in their past or present all had positive and loving things to say about their GSDs. The people that had never known or owned a GSD tended to be more fearful of the GSD reputation.

Nita and our 13 yr old daughter are a great pair and it was good for people to see them together and see how a nicely trained GSD is  It was also good for them to see several of the 4-H kids loving on Nita and how she loved to kiss them right back


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Bear GSD -- I can totally relate to your tumbleweed experience...my GSD, Shiloh, was absolutely unglued by a concrete lion statue that someone in my neighborhood had at the base of their driveway. Took several days of walking near (starting across the street, then in the street, then on the sidewalk, etc) before Shiloh could approach the "beast" without hackles up and ready to run. Ever see a GSD on her tiptoes? That was Shiloh. Once she got near enough to actually smell and touch the statue she looked at me with a very sheepish expression as if to say "THAT's IT???" This was over 10 years ago, still cracks me up.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

EchoGSD said:


> Bear GSD -- I can totally relate to your tumbleweed experience...my GSD, Shiloh, was absolutely unglued by a concrete lion statue that someone in my neighborhood had at the base of their driveway. Took several days of walking near (starting across the street, then in the street, then on the sidewalk, etc) before Shiloh could approach the "beast" without hackles up and ready to run. Ever see a GSD on her tiptoes? That was Shiloh. Once she got near enough to actually smell and touch the statue she looked at me with a very sheepish expression as if to say "THAT's IT???" This was over 10 years ago, still cracks me up.


 This happened with my last gsd too, barking away until we got close and she saw it was not real. she too looked like she felt foolish, funny how their faces say it all,


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Lilie said:


> See, I would have seen it differently. I see a couple who are walking dogs that they know will react to my dog and cause a scene. Out of respect for me and my dog, they move to the other side of the road to premit me to pass unmolested by their untrained, silly dogs.
> 
> I would understand the comment made to mean they feel their dogs don't realize that the big dog they are attempting to engage with, could rip their heads off IF it wanted.
> 
> It's the folks who know their dogs will react and don't make way (size making no difference) that makes me want to bop them on the heads.


I am also inclined to support this story. 
My dog is reactive, and as we are walking, I will move to the other side just to put more space between the dogs. Sometimes, I say things like, "don't bark at that, you know you'll only be defeated if you guys got close". Or..."it's just a dog, silly".


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Today, just as I got home from work a lady from down the block came walking up to me and ask if I could give her a ride to her house to get ins papers and then to where her son got in a wreck cus they did not have papers in car she was walking back home to get them and legs hurt and such, Well I don't really know this lady but have seen her when walking my dog so thought I would bring Rosie along for the ride and would feel safer, don.t know grown up son either. Put Rosie in back and she said, will dog bite me when I get in front No gEt in lol. took her and went to wreck and said can you give me a ride back home. Sure and she told son he would have to walk cus my dog was in back seat lol. He said will dog bite me? I said no jump in, could tell he was scared of her but after he gets in and as I am pulling away look in mirror and my mean gsd is licking him in the face, I think 2 people found out tuday that my gsd is not that mean.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoGSD*
> _Bear GSD -- I can totally relate to your tumbleweed experience...my GSD, Shiloh, was absolutely unglued by a concrete lion statue that someone in my neighborhood had at the base of their driveway. Took several days of walking near (starting across the street, then in the street, then on the sidewalk, etc) before Shiloh could approach the "beast" without hackles up and ready to run. Ever see a GSD on her tiptoes? That was Shiloh. Once she got near enough to actually smell and touch the statue she looked at me with a very sheepish expression as if to say "THAT's IT???" This was over 10 years ago, still cracks me up._
> 
> This happened with my last gsd too, barking away until we got close and she saw it was not real. she too looked like she felt foolish, funny how their faces say it all,



Hahaha! Same for us! Lots of people in our neighborhood have those plastic owls hanging from trees and sitting on the ground to keep away the nuisance doves. Liesl approached the first few very tentatively, but has finally gotten used to them. She freaked the other day over a side rail from a baby bed that was sitting in a trash heap. I thought "WTHeck?" Had to creep up to it very cautiously, sniff it several times, then realized it was NBD.

Also, funny how these threads get a life of their own. My original post wasn't meant to focus on the people moving to the other side of the street--that is totally cool and I always do that as a courtesy to anyone who looks like they might be uncomfortable. The point of the post was the ignorance/prejudice about GSDs being aggressive for no reason. Glad to see all the replies from other members here about taking their well-trained GSDs out into the community so we can rehabilitate this great breed's reputation.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

billsharp said:


> Also, funny how these threads get a life of their own. My original post wasn't meant to focus on the people moving to the other side of the street--that is totally cool and I always do that as a courtesy to anyone who looks like they might be uncomfortable. The point of the post was the ignorance/prejudice about GSDs being aggressive for no reason. *Glad to see all the replies from other members here about taking their well-trained GSDs out into the community so we can rehabilitate this great breed's reputation.*


:thumbup:


----------

